# A good old dog



## SpikeC (Sep 3, 2011)

14 1/2 years ago this dog was born in our back room. We just found out that she has a big tumor in her upper leg bone, it is so painful that she can't put weight on it. In the next week she will probably be moving on.


----------



## bprescot (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear that Spike. She's a beautiful old girl. I'm sorry to hear she's in so much pain, but hopefully she will still enjoy the time she has left with you.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome. What a great looking dog! I bet it's been a wonderful 14 years!


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 3, 2011)

The hard part is that she is in pretty good shape otherwise. This is her second go around with cancer, though. She is getting her favorite things, tomatoes, broccoli, cheese balls. I'm throwing a lot of pain killers at her, but they aren't really getting the job done very well. She has always been the most beautiful mover........


----------



## unkajonet (Sep 3, 2011)

That's pretty sad to hear, Spike. Beautiful dog.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Sep 3, 2011)

Sad to hear spike


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 3, 2011)

You have my sympathies. Hopefully she enjoys her remaining time.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 3, 2011)

Spike, I'm saddened to hear the news.


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2011)

She is a real looker! I am sorry to hear you are going through this.


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 3, 2011)

Rough news, my condolences.


----------



## tk59 (Sep 3, 2011)

+1.


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm with ya man. Been there all to often lately. But I've found there is tomorrow.


----------



## RRLOVER (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry to here about this Spike,I am a dog lover too..My best boy should have passed two years ago,someone upstairs is doing me a huge favor by keeping him on this earth.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 3, 2011)

That's always a tough decision, Spike...been there before. I'm not a huge fan of prolonged suffering. 
She's a cutie. Looks like a Panda.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 3, 2011)

sorry, man.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. She looks like a good friend and family member.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 4, 2011)

Dread the day.


----------



## Adamm (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear, I lost my lab earlier this year, somtimes it better from them to move on, especially when there suffereing


----------



## Mike Davis (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear, Enjoy the time you have.


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who has sent thoughts on this. It is getting really hard to watch her trying to get around, but I do not get to make the call as to when to let her go.


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 6, 2011)

Who ever does, think of the dog and how a dog should live. And make sure you're there when the time comes. We owe them that!


----------



## DWSmith (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't know if there is a harder decision to make. Whatever you do, I know it will be the best and that cutie will be in good hands.


----------

